# Whispering Willow Waiting Room - please help



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so excited! This is my first year with goats, so these are my first herd name kids!! 

Dill's BF Ragtime kidded Buck/Doe :kidblue: :kidred: twins on April 5th, the buck will be wethered and a pet for my son, the doe is retained and will be my very first Susurrare Salix (Whispering Willow) kid  ! She shall be Susurrare Salix Guinevere (to go with my new Dill's buckling King Arthur *B) :laugh: 

Dill's BF Elfin Magic kidded a single flashy buckling :kidblue: on April 7th, he will also be wethered and a pet for another of my children. 

Blue Moon Acres Katie kidded Buck/Doe :kidblue: :kidred: twins on April 21st, both are blue eyed buckskins with white polls, the buckling has random white markings. Sire is Split Creek Hummer H3X (from Fields of Grace Nigerians)

Dill's XM French Twist - Single Buck :kidblue: DOA on May 25

Next is Fields of Grace SM Oriana due the first week of July via my polled buck Little Tots Estate Leonidas.

so my tally so far for the year is:
Bucks: 4
Does: 2


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Whispering Willow Waiting Room*

Here's a couple pics of Katie :shocked: crazy big, especially if she still has a few weeks to go!

Question: Katie's rear end has been mushy for a week... no ligs at all... still nothing. ??? :shrug: color me confused... thought ligs were THE marker for imminent delivery.. Just wondering what other indicators I can use.. she is 10 years old, has kidded multiple times in the past, so I'm not worried about her, but I really really wanna be there!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Whispering Willow Waiting Room*

Awwww!!!!!!!!Soooooooooooo adorable! I love Guinevere  Congratulations!!! Katie's a wide load


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Whispering Willow Waiting Room*

Very nice.... and congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Whispering Willow Waiting Room*

Katie kidded buck/doe twins today!!! :stars: -- how is it that they KNOW when you have something planned, and THAT'S "the" day :laugh: ?! I've had Girl's Night planned for a month, and what-do-ya-know, Katie decides to go into labor :shocked: !! I wasn't even really expecting her till at least next week! LOL

Anyway.. it wasn't easy :sigh: , after Katie had been in hard labor for 1 hour, I decided to see what might be wrong (big deal for me since I've only been present for a kidding once, and that one was as normal as hot apple pie and vanilla ice cream :help: ray: ), I scrubbed up with rubbing alcohol, lubed up with Vaseline (doesn't work very well btw) and went in, the kids were both trying to come out at once, so I picked one at random, concentrated on getting both (turned out to be) his feet up to his chin him and pulled him out, pretty quickly after that I helped guide the doeling out. I thought for sure that had been 3 amniotic sacs, but an hour later she delivered the placenta, so she's done :-D ... I guess she needs penicillin for something? Yikes I've no idea. She's doing GREAT  , and both kids were up, walking, and nursing when I ran inside to get cleaned up before 20 ladies descended on my house! On the other hand, I got big kudos from the gals for not canceling!! :grouphug:

Both kids are buckskins, and BOTH are blue eyed!! Wowee!  They will both be offered for sale, ready to go home after weaning.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Whispering Willow Waiting Room*

Aaaawwww... they look like momma! Congratulations!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Whispering Willow Waiting Room*

Awwww! Too cute! Congratulations! I'm glad everyone is okay :hug:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Whispering Willow Waiting Room*

Katie and kids are doing great! I was queued because it got so cold last night, but Katie made sure they were nice and warm  I'll post better pictures when they get to go outside next week


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Whispering Willow Waiting Room*

Congrats... so adorable....  :thumb:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Whispering Willow Waiting Room*

French Twist has doubled in width in the last week, and I saw a tiny kid moving around yesterday! I just love it! I get to experience all the fun parts of pregnancy without being pregnant myself- it's fantastic!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Whispering Willow Waiting Room*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

VERY late 2 nights ago, Twisty went into labor. She pushed and labored for a solid hour before I gave in and checked on the kid :? ... Unfortunately he was coming out with his head bent backwards :help: ... I went in the tried to turn the head, but I couldn't get a finger past the legs... this was one HUGE kid. After 2 hours of trying to help her deliver (and an hour of trying to get a hold of "my" goat vet :veryangry: ), I was certain we were going to have to put her down :mecry: I gave in trying to get the kid out and called an emergency clinic for dogs and cats, they referred me to a vet that "may help", and a half hour later I drove her to a vet 45 minutes away (with the - now dead - kid's front legs hanging out her rear). The vet removed the kid (without cesarean) while I help poor Twist down and tried to keep her calm.  The kid weighed 5 pounds!! Good gracious alive, even if he had been in the proper position I'm not certain little Twist could have delivered him. The vet Twist had some cuts inside and "some serious swelling", and she couldn't walk (her rear legs just splayed out under her). But he said that she should recover completely. 

That was less than 48 hours ago... Twisty is walking, albeit gently ( her rear legs are still weak - I hope this passes :shrug: ), but the swelling still looks a terrible. He gave her banamine and Excenel (?? - I don't know if that is spelled right but that's what it looks like on the paperwork)... and I've been giving her children's tylenol chewables... what else can I do??


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

It sounds like you are doing all you can, that is what i had to do when my doe had a huge kid too. Watch for fever, mine did get an infection and I had to give her antibiotics. I made sure she kept eating and drinking also. 

It has been almost 2 years, she is walking normally, but she hasn't gotten pregnant again (been with buck since late October) she was coming into heat more and more often so vet gave her prostaglandin shot, and she might be pregnant now, but vet said she might have had too much damage from first delivery (which is a shame b/c she is my best milker) Good luck


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Give her B-complex. Don't give her anymore tylenol, but you can give her ibuprofen or aspirin. The aspirin dose is 325 mg per 10 pounds. That would be if you have no more banamine to give her, not in addition to it. Tylenol is bad stuff. The ibuprofen dose is twice the human dose, but I would guess it ought to be cut for a little goat. So maybe one 200 mg tablet. I don't know if that antibiotic is supposed to be one dose, but I would keep an eye on her temp and if it goes up ask the vet what to do. It sounds to me like you saved your doe, and the vet was pretty good. 

The B-complex should stimulate her appetite. How is she eating? If she isn't eating get her to eat something. When I had a doe last year who had an emergency C-section my other vet told me to feed her anything she would eat. like potato chips. Anything to get her eating. That didn't work, but the B-complex did. He put her on penicillin for 10 days and banamine for three. He also gave her something else, but I don't remember what it was unfortunately. The excenel should work for antibiotic, but I would keep watch to be sure. If she starts to smell it isn't working. 

You did great, I sure hope she recovers completely for you.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you I will switch to ibprophin tomorrow morning. Her appetite is great, i gave her electrolytes and she drank those up and has been drinking plenty of water. I milked 2 cups of colostrum from her tonight and trimmed her hooves (just in case that was a player in her ability to walk), but the milk seemed abnormally warm... I will call the vet in the morning to see if he will give her more banamine.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Her temp is down today, and she jumped down from the milkstand without losing her rear legs... even took the ibprophin pill like a champ. Still nasty swollen, but smells normal and eating snd pooping well. So here's to hoping she'll continue improving and settle easily next year (with twins next time please!!)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's good that you had a vet to help you and Twist.... definately a good sign if she's moving around and eating/drinking.

Continue with her meds as long as the vet said to give them and I've found that a soft cloth soaked in witch hazel and applied to the tender swollen area really helps bring swelling down and makes her more comfortable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for the ordeal that you had. Thank the lord you did what you did and in time. 

I assume you are saying the swelling is in her Vulva? put some Preperation H on it. It will take down the swelling and numb it a bit. I would not do anymore asprin, this will take care of it.

Give that poor girl some treats for me. :hi5:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Lori: loads of treats 

She is doing much better. I think the witch hazel did the trivk on the swelling. She's still walking a touch tenderly but is jumping lightly and eating like a goat ;-) 

I'll post pics as soon as i edit the size down. She's giving bewteen 3 & 4 cups of milk a day - pretty good for a ff nigerian - especially since most of her reserves are going into healing. 

Thank you everyone for your advice and help!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so excited to say that my new buckling from the spring (Dill's GA King Arthur *B) just breed his first doe! 6 months old! My older buckling was a year old before he started showing interest in the girls! 

So, we have Dill's XM French Twist due via Arthur on February 26
Fields of Grace Fimbrithil will be exposed next month for March kids

And the following girls are all due in January and February via Little Tots Estate Leonidas (polled):
NC PromisedLand RC Rain Drop
NC PromisedLand Sharp Cloey
Little Tots Estate Isolde
Dill's FK Festival
Blue Moon Acres Katie
Dill's BF Elfin Magic
Dill's BF Ragtime (sale pending)
SGM ES Angelica (sale pending)

That should be it for spring all the babies from this spring will be bred next spring for fall kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Biotracking results are IN for January Kiddings!!

Confirmed Pregnant:
Rain Drop
Magic
Isolde
Ragtime
Angelica
!!!!

Festival is Open, so we will try again with her


----------

